# Can somebody tel me what kind of bird this is



## Bone2323 (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Could be a grouse.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Not positive ---but yellow shafted flicker ? ?


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

I vote for a Grouse too.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I was gonna guess flicker also, but it needs more yellow on it's underside.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

I vote Flicker also, or maybe this year's(young) Sapsucker. If only its head were more visible.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Hungry


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't think it's a grouse. Looks Flicker like, but should be more yellow. Im also not ruling out sharp shinned hawk that may have been after another smaller bird or mouse that was there right before the camera snapped. 

What part of ohio?


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Yellow Shafted Flicker


Roscoe


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Kestrel.....a guess


----------



## Bone2323 (Sep 18, 2014)

Northeast Ashtabula county that boarders trumbull county


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

beaver said:


> Im also not ruling out sharp shinned hawk that may have been after another smaller bird or mouse that was there right before the camera snapped.


Not sure it is a sharp shinned but I do believe it is some species of hawk or falcon, not a flicker, wings are way too big in relation to the body size.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lundy said:


> Not sure it is a sharp shinned but I do believe it is either that or an american kestrel


I think kestrel too...sharp shinned is somewhat bigger I think. Good old sparrow hawk


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Its a yellow shafted flicker. Look at the beak and feet. Its beak is pointy not hooked like a hawk. Its got the typical feet of a woodpecker.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Looks like a dove to me.


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

dugworm said:


> Looks like a dove to me. [X2





dugworm said:


> Looks like a dove to me.


X2. You guessed it.Dark wing tips & tail. Greyish body & ring around its neck. Mourning Dove. They have learned what those feeders & corn piles are all about.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

dugworm said:


> Looks like a dove to me.


I agree with dugworm. I think its a dove.
sherman


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've never seen a dove with barring on its wings like that.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Hard to tell from the camera angle..... all the best identifying features are not visible or blurry. Hard to get a size proportion too. Could be either a hawk or wood pecker. My guess would be a hawk that was going after a smaller bird taking advantage of the feeder. Coopers Hawk?


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Roscoe


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Flathead76 said:


> Hungry


I'd have to say this is the most accurate answer from the picture that's posted. Funny too.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Dove


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> Roscoe


That's from out west


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Marshall said:


> Its a yellow shafted flicker. Look at the beak and feet. Its beak is pointy not hooked like a hawk. Its got the typical feet of a woodpecker.


The beak looks curved to me.....


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Owl maybe?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 226115
> View attachment 226116
> 
> Owl maybe?


Lol grey phase screech owl


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 226115
> View attachment 226116
> 
> Owl maybe?


Seen red ones too!!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Saugeye Tom said:


> That's from out west


Good goin' Tom. I was waiting for somebody to catch on. That is a Western Flicker. But the bird on the feeder is a Yellow Shafted Flicker. Although it's a rather dull yellow. I only see a straight beak and the red behind the head.
If is ain't a Flicker, then tell us what it is. lol


Roscoe


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> Good goin' Tom. I was waiting for somebody to catch on. That is a Western Flicker. But the bird on the feeder is a Yellow Shafted Flicker. Although it's a rather dull yellow. I only see a straight beak and the red behind the head.
> If is ain't a Flicker, then tell us what it is. lol
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Lol...took environmental science many moons ago.....the pic is tuff to see....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> Good goin' Tom. I was waiting for somebody to catch on. That is a Western Flicker. But the bird on the feeder is a Yellow Shafted Flicker. Although it's a rather dull yellow. I only see a straight beak and the red behind the head.
> If is ain't a Flicker, then tell us what it is. lol
> 
> 
> Roscoe


What gets me is the birds feet......sorta long legs


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

If you save the image to your phone and mess with different contrasts and lighting it makes id a bit easier. You can make out the straight beak and the feet show up real well. Im still going with flicker.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Marshall said:


> If you save the image to your phone and mess with different contrasts and lighting it makes id a bit easier. You can make out the straight beak and the feet show up real well. Im still going with flicker.



Marshall
Can you put that better photo off your phone on here?

Roscoe


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

A one eyed one toed flying purple people eater.. sure looks strange to me.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Saugeye Tom said:


> What gets me is the birds feet......sorta long legs


Ya mean something like this?


Roscoe


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> Ya mean something like this?
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Lmao...German bird legs


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nobody's gonna say Black Crappie ?
I'm still guessing Flicker, I don't think it's a hawk or dove.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

When i mess with the photo on my phone, it will not upload. It keeps saying error. I spent 45 minutes trying to do it and cant. I give up. Its a bird. Lol


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Marshall said:


> When i mess with the photo on my phone, it will not upload. It keeps saying error. I spent 45 minutes trying to do it and cant. I give up. Its a bird. Lol



Thanks Marshall for tryin'.
I've had Flickers come to my feeders, but haven't seen one for awhile.


Roscoe


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I see them all the time at work but not at our feeder. Beautiful bird.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol grey phase screech owl


Saw him a lot this fall while bow hunting. He did an excellent job of keeping the squirrels off my feeder.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobberbucket said:


> Saw him a lot this fall while bow hunting. He did an excellent job of keeping the squirrels off my feeder.


Beautiful pics....took awhile to spot him in the one


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

after taking a long look at the wings and then looking at dove pictures I still think it could be a dove. but then there is a lot of you who thinks its a flicker. but the ring pattern on the neck looks like a dove.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Can i change my guess to yellobelly sapsucker........or Gaboon viper


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

but did you see the White Snapper in the brush behind the bird.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

white turtle


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

ezbite said:


> white turtle


White snapping turtle to be exact!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Misdirection said:


> White snapping turtle to be exact!


 my bad.lol.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Black crappie ?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Definitely a Grouse! The short face, large wings and square tail are give aways.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Roscoe


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Beak is too long for a Grouse. It's a a Flicker.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

garhtr said:


> Nobody's gonna say Black Crappie ?
> I'm still guessing Flicker, I don't think it's a hawk or dove.


x2. Black Crappie. Clearly.


----------

